# How do I fix THIS - Pics included.



## Shane1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there,

As you will see from the picture I have included, I've got a MAJOR hole in a drywall which needs repair as I intend to paint the room.

I know precisely nothing about DIY so, if the problem can be successfully repaired, please be gentle in your instruction to ensure I understand what is being said.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

You will need a piece of 1/2" drywall that is larger than the hole. Cut it rectangular to cover all damaged area. Place it against wall over damage and pencil the outline of your repair panel onto the wall. Cut the wall to match your pencil mark. Use 1X2 strips of wood and 1 1/4 inch drywall screws to carefully attach a lip around the perimeter of your cut out. Place your repair panel in the hole and screw it to the lip. Tape & mud, sand & prime. You are ready for paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...pvt=patching+holes+in+drywall+video&FORM=VDRE


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like you are going to have to span at least a 32" long section, and about maybe 24 to 36 inches (need a yardstick next to that section, to show height. Just use a straight edge to cut as close of a clean line vertical and level to allow you to draw at least a straight line across, that you can cut away with a roto-zip or drywall knife.

Then just attach with drywall screws (1 1/2" is fine), tape, mud, sand, lay another coat of mud, finish sand, then prime & paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use paper not webbed tape!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

As noted above....

When doing repairs, the moment the hole is larger than a few inches...it's actually easier to go big. In other words, (IMOP), it's easier to patch a 24x36" section vs a 4x4" section...reason being that that 4x4 will show up more obvious whereas the larger section is easier to blend in the seams.

See if you can locate the stud...you can save some effort by cutting down the middle of the stud. That way you have some wood to screw the new piece of drywall to.

I won't comment on the paper vs web tape.....I'm developing my own opinions that might go contrary to popular advice.


----------



## Shane1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks lads. With your explanations, coupled with the videos Joecaption provided, I've got some sense of what needs doing in order to repair the wall.

I'll put in step-by-step form to make sure I've got everything right before I go to work on it.

1) I sketch a large rectangular shaped-box using a pencil, before using a keyhole knife to cut the designed section from the wall.

2) Then I tidy up the area, ensuring it is a near-perfect rectangle-shaped hole in the wall. 

3) I then check if the hole has stud - which I assume is solid surface behind the wall strong enough to support screws. Failing to find stud, I find the appropriate sized wood to cover the height of the hole, before screwing the wood to the left and right of my large rectangle-shaped void.

4) Having done all that, I slot the right sized sheet of drywall/plasterboard into the hole, before securing it in place using more drywall screws. 

5) Then I apply fibre tape around the perimeter of the thing, before applying several layers of compound - or mud - to the wall using a large drywall knife.

6) Then I smoke a victory cigar.

Let me know if I'm correct with these steps - especailly the last one - before I proceed with the plan.

Cheers again lads.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Change step 6 to a cold beer....


----------



## Shane1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

One beer will turn into several, then I will most probably waste my hard work by putting my foot through the wall in a drunken rage, and that's no good for anybody.

No, I'll stick with the cigar.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

You will find it much easy and get far better results by cutting out your patch first then using it as a template for the wall cut out. This way the patch fits the hole el perfecto.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Shane1988 said:


> One beer will turn into several, then I will most probably waste my hard work by putting my foot through the wall in a drunken rage, and that's no good for anybody.
> 
> No, I'll stick with the cigar.


Tequila gets me riled up, beer makes me docile. A cigar on the other hand makes me philosophical.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

What polecat is saying is basically switch 1. and 4. You cut your new piece of drywall first. Then you trace that piece (it should be larger than your damaged area) and cut around the trace. This way, you get a perfect fit. Otherwise it would be too hard to guess at how to cut the hole.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

"You will find it much easy and get far better results by cutting out your patch first then using it as a template for the wall cut out. This way the patch fits the hole el perfecto."

So simple but so brilliant. I am patching a hole and would not have thought of that until right after I cut the hole. Haha


----------



## Shane1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

For the record, this is a different hole. 

I will not get the victory cigar out just yet because I haven't won, and it is NOT a perfect fit - but overall what it look like?

I get the feeling one of you will tell me I'm going to have to take it down and start afresh, but I can't do that after all that work so think of an alternative suggestion.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep, take it down, and cut the patch square and fit in the hole. You should really have no more than a 1/8" gap around the edges. Now of course if you are really good, you can do like some of us have done.

That is cut the section larger than the hole, cut into the Gypsum and back paper only, so that the front paper is used in place of tape. You still have to only cut away enough, that you do not leave a huge gap in the patch, when you place it back into the hole.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep take it down, buy a new tape measure and try again.


----------



## Shane1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

I opened Pandora's box, guys. As you will see I took on the BIG hole, the one from the picture in the original post, and it is not straight. I had a stencil done but cutting in straight lines is a lot more difficult than it seems.

I have a lot of respect for you DIY guys. If I ever get around to completing this mission - which is a MASSIVE 'if' - I'm going to retire from the DIY game and revert to paying people like yourselves to do my dirty work.


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

what are you trying to cut with? this is where a level and a pencil come in handy and you can follow the line. I'd clean up those holes and then cut the appropriate pieces. Or just rip out the whole sheets and start over in those spots, haha. Also make sure you have the drywall facing the right direction.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Measure the hole, cut your repair larger, hold the repair piece over the hole, trace the repair piece outline on the wall. Using a jab saw(a pointed saw used to cut drywall, cost about $10) or with a sharp utility knife cut along the tracing till you are clear thru. Now even if not straight the hole will be the same as the patch.


----------

